# jemand schließt Kredite mit meinen Daten ab



## painsucker (23 Oktober 2009)

Hi.
Bekomme seit neuesten Post und Anrufe von diversen Kreditinstituten mit der Meldung das mein Kredit genehmigt worden sei. Mal 3000€ mal 5000€ mal 2500€. Ich sage denen das ich keinen Kredit angfordert habe. Die meinen aber die hätten meine ganzen Daten (Lohn, Miete...etc) und ich hätte die im Internet bei denen eingegeben und den Kredit beantrag. Im Moment ist nichts passiert da ich ja keine Verträge unterschrieben habe, aber wie kann das passieren. Mittlerweile haben 2 Kreditinstitute angerufen und 2 haben per Post das Angebot geschickt. Also soll ich innerhalb einer Woche 4 Kredite bei 4 verschiedenen Instituten beantragt haben. Ich habe auch mal angerufen und gefragt um welche Uhrzeit ich die Daten bei der ihren Seiten eingegeben haben soll und das war zu Zeiten wo ich auf Arbeit war.

Wie kann sowas sein und was kann ich dagegen machen?


----------



## wahlhesse (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand schließt Kredite mit meinen Daten ab*

Da hast Du anscheinend einen guten Freund  .
Es wird wohl weiterhin Missbrauch mit Deinen Daten betrieben. Ab zur Polizei und Anzeige wegen Identitätsmissbrauch stellen, wenn nicht bereits geschehen. Wenn man Deine anderen Postings so sieht, scheinst Du ein Unglücksrabe zu sein. Womöglich hast Du Deine persönlichen Daten auch mal unvorsichtig im Internet weitergegeben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand schließt Kredite mit meinen Daten ab*



painsucker schrieb:


> Wie kann sowas sein ...


Jemand verwendet einfach anonym deine Daten im Internet und will dir somit Probleme bereiten. Da stalkt die jemand!


painsucker schrieb:


> was kann ich dagegen machen?


Nahezu nichts!

Wenn die Kreditinstitute keinen Rücklauf der Verträge verzeichnen, stellen die das Vergabeverfahren ohnehin ein und fragen allenfalls noch mal nach, warum dem so ist. Handlungsbedarf gibt es für keine Seite - für die eine ist es das unternehmerische Risiko bei Angeboten übers Internet (Schaden gibt es hier nicht) und bei dir schlägt lediglich der Umtrieb unserer Zeit ein (hier auch kein bezifferbarer Schaden).

Dem ersten Anschein nach glaube ich, dass du mindestens einen "guten" Freund hast, jemand der dich auf unfaire Weise dich auf die Schippe nimmt.


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand schließt Kredite mit meinen Daten ab*

Ich befürchte mal er hat keine echten Kreditgeber/Banken sondern nur die üblichen Internet-Kreditvermittler am Hals. Die vermitteln  überwiegend  aber gar keine Kredite sondern leben von Vorkostenabzocke für Gebühren und zusätzlichen Verträgen aus dem Allfinanzbereich (Versicherungen, VL, Rabattkarten, Finanzsanierungspläne, Gesellschaftsbeteiligungen usw.).
Die sind etwas hartnäckiger als echte Banken beim Einzug der vermeintlichen Forderungen.


----------



## painsucker (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand schließt Kredite mit meinen Daten ab*

Also es handelt sich um die Kreditinstitute
Von Essen GmbH & Co. Kg Bankgesellschaft und die dazugehörige Vermittlungfirma Ultima GmbH
Dann noch einmal InterVida Marketing GmbH aber keine Vermittlungfirma angegeben.



> Womöglich hast Du Deine persönlichen Daten auch mal unvorsichtig im Internet weitergegeben.


Ja aber nie Lohn oder Miete.
Ich weiß auch nicht ob Lohn und Mietangaben korrekt waren die dort angegeben wurden sind.


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand schließt Kredite mit meinen Daten ab*

Gut, dann sollte es nicht schwerfallen die Anbieter davon zu überzeugen, dass Du nichts abgeschlossen hast.


----------



## varuna (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand schließt Kredite mit meinen Daten ab*



painsucker schrieb:


> Ja aber nie Lohn oder Miete.
> Ich weiß auch nicht ob Lohn und Mietangaben korrekt waren die dort angegeben wurden sind.



Wenn ja, wäre das schon interessant zu wissen. Vielleicht kennst Du Deine Stalker ja richtig gut...?

Du kannst übrigens hier auf jeden Fall eine Anzeige erstatten. Und zwar wegen Datenmissbrauchs. Selbstverständlich entsteht Dir durch diesen ganzen Mist ein Schaden. 

varuna


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand schließt Kredite mit meinen Daten ab*



varuna schrieb:


> Du kannst übrigens hier auf jeden Fall eine Anzeige erstatten. Und zwar wegen Datenmissbrauchs.


Datenmissbrauch gibt es so als Straftat nicht. Aber Anzeige kann er erstaten, obs was bringt oder nicht. Einschlägig hier ist der § 269 StGB (Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten im Rechtsverkehr). Blöd nur, dass nahezu keine Bank und erst recht kein Vermittler die entsprechenden Verkehrsdaten aus den Aufträgen zum Agebot speichern. Demnach wird nichts bei einer Anzeige bei raus kommen, außer dem Verwaltungsakt. Bei Erstattung einer Anzeige gibt es aber das Formblatt "Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige" und derade diese Blatt (mit Aktenzeichen und aufnehmender Behörde) sollte gut dafür sein, dass sich der Geschädigte damit ggü. dem Forderungssteller rechtfertigt.



varuna schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich entsteht Dir durch diesen ganzen Mist ein Schaden.


Schaden ja, aber nur ein subektiver und der für seine Aufwendungen. Objektiv können solche "Folgeschäden" gem. dem StGB nicht geltend gemacht werden. Anders wäre es, wenn dem Geschädigten etwas vom Konto abgezogen wurde (Vermögensverfügung), Schaden beim Buchgeld.


----------



## varuna (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: jemand schließt Kredite mit meinen Daten ab*

@Reducal:

Danke für die ausführliche Info.... :-D

varuna


----------

